# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Weinig mensen hebben de Europese zorgpas

## Leontien

Sinds 2006 is er de Europese Zorgpas. Met deze pas kun je overal in de EU spoedeisende zorg krijgen zonder geld te hoeven voor te schieten. Het lijkt een mooi gegeven, maar het blijkt dat de basis zorgpolis wereldekking geeft. Daarom is het wat overbodig. Dat is 1 van de redenen dat de Europese zorgpas niet heeft gewerkt. Er zijn maar 10% van de zorgverzekerden die deze pas hebben. Daarnaast is de introductie weinig onder de aandacht gebracht. Dus de meesten mensen wisten niet eens dat het bestond.

Bron: geldenrecht.nl

----------


## katje45

Hoi Leontien,

Mijn ouders hadden hem zelfs voor hun vakantie aangevraagd. De andere jaren kregen ze hem binnen 1 week. Doen ze niet meer aan.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Mijn zus heeft zelfs alleen maar de Europese zorgpas van de zorgverzekering Salland, die hebben blijkbaar alleen de Europese. 

Groetjes,

----------


## Petra717

Ik heb gelezen dat, je eigen zorgpas sinds 1-1-2008 automatisch een europese zorgpas is? Je normale zorgpas is dus gelijk een europese... 

Maar ik heb ook begrepen dat he bij een groot aantal zorgverzekeraars nogal de mist is in gegaan... het extra logo en de extra cijfercode mist bij de meeste! 
Ik vraag mij ergens af of dit is om niet goed geínformeerde mensen om de tuin te leiden, en ze miss te laten betalen voor die extra pas of miss wel extra zorg?!

Maar ik heb mijn europese zorgpas hoor! 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Sylvia93

pfoeh aan al die verhalen te horen ben ik blij dat ik dat soort zaken met die zorgverzekeringen nog niet zelf hoef te regelen  :Smile: 

groetjes,

----------

